# ILX purchase by Diamond Resorts



## bennettbnt (Nov 14, 2012)

I had a two bedroom purchased at Los Abrigados in Sedona, Ariz. and now find that Diamond Resorts is involved. I also am looking at maintenance Fees of $880.43 and Club Dues of $1,601.70 all due 1-1-13. This is ridiculous. I could pay $2,500.00 for a nice vacation week in France each year instead of paying these fees. How do I get out of this club and just get my 2 bedroom accommodations back? What are my options/alternatives?


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 14, 2012)

> I also am looking at maintenance Fees of $880.43 and Club Dues of $1,601.70



WHAT??  Club dues of $1600??  Unless you did something to put your week into the club your week should still be only in ILX and therefore owe only the MFs.

Call DRI and find out why they think you owe $1600. AND be sure to get it in writing. 

Good Luck


----------



## fluke (Nov 14, 2012)

There must be some mistake with this club fee.  Did you buy points from DRI?  IF not I would call them right away.

If you also bought points and you are combining the fees  from the points(over 10,0000 to include club and collection fees and calling this club fees - this would make sense.


----------



## Lydlady (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you for the warning.  I'll probably be getting the same bill any day now.  I remember going through something like this last year.  I had to submit a letter or something saying I was opting out of the Club.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 14, 2012)

2013 Club Fees / Dues are $299.00.


----------



## DiamondResorts (Nov 15, 2012)

bennettbnt said:


> I had a two bedroom purchased at Los Abrigados in Sedona, Ariz. and now find that Diamond Resorts is involved. I also am looking at maintenance Fees of $880.43 and Club Dues of $1,601.70 all due 1-1-13. This is ridiculous. I could pay $2,500.00 for a nice vacation week in France each year instead of paying these fees. How do I get out of this club and just get my 2 bedroom accommodations back? What are my options/alternatives?



Dear bennettbnt, 

Please be advised that different ownership types have different maintenance fee elements.  The situation you describe above sounds like you own two seperate contracts.  One contract that has THE Club® (or similar program) attached with it, and another without THE Club® (or similar program) involvement.  The maintenance fees for contracts that are tied to THE Club® are normally included with Club dues.  The other contract that is not tied to THE Club® may be the contract that you received a seperate invoice for the maintenance fees.  One of our Hospitality Management representatives will be in touch with you privately to dicuss your concerns further.   

Sincerely,
Diamond Resorts


----------

